# welcoming myself to this forum



## Joe Hamel (Sep 22, 2009)

I hated this forum...but I geuss now I'll be checking it out more often. Something about tang band speakers sounding good just doesnt sit right with me....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Joe Hamel said:


> I hated this forum...but I geuss now I'll be checking it out more often.


That really did not come off well, you hated it, but now that you have a place to say things such as the below because there is a forum for "pros" you thought you'd join in?






Joe Hamel said:


> Something about tang band speakers sounding good just doesnt sit right with me....


----------



## Joe Hamel (Sep 22, 2009)

wow..Yes I do think that now I will stop by DIYMA.com a little more often to check out what other Pros are doing. IF you think that was harsh then too bad for you. And I dont think tangband speakers sound good. Just like I dont think factory speakers sound good, or cheap aftermarket speakers with big names. Excuse me.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Yep, too bad for me, another reason it's great to be outside looking in.

Oh look, a little plastic audio aquarium, don't knock on the sides, you will stir them up.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Joe Hamel said:


> wow..Yes I do think that now I will stop by DIYMA.com a little more often to check out what other Pros are doing. IF you think that was harsh then too bad for you. And I dont think tangband speakers sound good. Just like I dont think factory speakers sound good, or cheap aftermarket speakers with big names. Excuse me.


LOL.

Tang Band makes a ton of different drivers under their own brand. We won't get into their OEM work.

Which Tang Band's (model #'s) have you heard and what did you not like about them?


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Joe Hamel said:


> And I dont think tangband speakers sound good.


WOW!!!!

So, you've heard this speaker?

Parts-Express.com:Tang Band W4-1337SD 4" Titanium Driver | full range driver 4" woofer extended range driver tang band tb speakers tangband-41108

And this speaker?

Parts-Express.com:Tang Band W3-1364SA 3" Bamboo Cone Driver | CYBER09 tangband tb neo newband tangband-41108

And this speaker?

Parts-Express.com:Tang Band 75-1558SE 3" Textile Dome Midrange | Tang Band 75-1558SE tang band tb speakers dome midrange silk dome fabric dome soft dome

And this speaker?

Parts-Express.com:Tang Band 25-1744S 1" Ceramic Dome Tweeter | Tang Band 25-1744S tang band tb speakers dome tweeter ceramic dome hard dome non-metallic dome

And this speaker?

Parts-Express.com:Tang Band W6-1721 6-1/2" Underhung Midbass Driver | Tang Band W6-1721 midbass underhung Tang Band TB Speakers compact speaker

And this speaker?

Parts-Express.com:Tang Band RT-1516SA Ribbon Tweeter | Tang Band RT-1516SA Ribbon Tweeter tang band tb speakers planar ess heil amt

And this speaker?

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-890

And this speaker?

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-889

And this speaker?

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-872

And this speaker?

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-878

Seeing as Tang Band has a VERY large selection of products I find it hard to believe that you can generalize the entire brand name as sounding bad? 

Please do continue though. Dig yourself as deep as you'd like. Of those that I listed, pick three and give us some reviews about what you didn't like about them. "Doesn't sound good" won't really cut it here. We prefer a bit more substance to our debates. Let us know how they were installed. What vehicles were they installed in, and in what locations? What were the installation parameters. Pictures of door treatments would be great for door mounted speakers. In fact enclosure specifications would be nice all around. 

In other words I just called out your bull ****. You can come back any way you'd like, but anything short of specifics about installs utilizing said Tang Band speakers, which models, etc, will only result in you looking foolish. 

Enjoy your time here, I can predict it will be limited before you walk off with your tail between your legs.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

The guy does back up cameras and Alpine installs... A fountain of knowledge, to be sure.

http://www.juliamadrigandesign.com/


----------



## Joe Hamel (Sep 22, 2009)

el_chupo_ said:


> The guy does back up cameras and Alpine installs... A fountain of knowledge, to be sure.
> 
> Welcome to The Music Store


wow thats sick that you found that...I thought they had gotten rid of the website. Well anyways another great reason to be a member of this board is that you get to be an angry consumer towards anyone you feel like. Digging myself a hole...er wholelottamoney that is


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

Joe Hamel said:


> wow thats sick that you found that...I thought they had gotten rid of the website. Well anyways another great reason to be a member of this board is that you get to be an angry consumer towards anyone you feel like. Digging myself a hole...er wholelottamoney that is


Wow I will have to come to your shop because I feel inferior now and must not know what you know. I don't know why though.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Joe Hamel said:


> Digging myself a hole...er wholelottamoney that is


Wow, you must be the richest guy on this site. I bow to your superior monetary resources.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

these are always great intros, makes it easier to know who to put on ignore right away


----------



## Joe Hamel (Sep 22, 2009)

You guys are so fast


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

chad said:


> Oh look, a little plastic audio aquarium, don't knock on the sides, you will stir them up.


hehe thanks for the sig. I like this thread a lot so far. Please keep talking Joe.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well Joe, one thing to remember is, that although YOUR world may be dominated by installing average to above average aftermarket equipment in vehicles, you may be coming up against people here that possibly know a WHOLE lot more about electronics, acoustics, and audio in general than you do. 

I don't know this for a fact, BUT I'm led to believe this by your consistency of ill thought replies, use of the word "sick" out of context, and the boasting of monetary reward as a car audio installer. 

Therefore as opposed to making blind and broad false statements about the audio industry you should concentrate on teaching all the aspiring installers how to get rich doing this as you claimed you have (or at least how to make a "wholelottamoney.")


----------



## Joe Hamel (Sep 22, 2009)

sorry my posts havent been more intelligent...Ive been busy working and have very few moments to jump on the keyboard. I thought the word sick was a socially acceptable way to say "thats awesome". My b


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Joe Hamel said:


> sorry my posts havent been more intelligent...Ive been busy working and have very few moments to jump on the keyboard. I thought the word sick was a socially acceptable way to say "thats awesome". My b



How do you expect people to react with brash comments and a generally condescending attitude? You are going about it the wrong way if you are out to make friends and contacts in the community. And because you are new, you could quite literally go ANY WAY you wanted to and we would follow it with regard to how you want to be known around here. You chose this path for some crazy reason. Care to start over?


Guys, I vote we make a game show, called "Are you smarter than a 12v installer", just so we can learn who is king dick around here.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Joe Hamel said:


> I thought the word sick was a socially acceptable way to say "thats awesome". My b


Depends on the color of your skateboard.

Although I can be known to completely bend the American language from time to time.

And my daytime posts can tend to be short and lacking of detail for the exact same reasons.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

king dick


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

*edit* Nevermind, I don't feel like wasting my breath. Welcome to the forum Joe, I hope you're able to learn as well as teach while you're here.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

sam3535 said:


> king dick


Unless you two know each other and there is a longstanding "ribbing going on....." 


That's not cool, Joe can comment on that, if indeed it's derogatory it will be removed.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

I was quoting fourthmeal.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Sure drive me under the bus...

j/k.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> Sure drive me under the bus...
> 
> j/k.


That was funnier than "king dick"; stop or Chad will ban me.

Now, back to how bad tang band sucks!


----------



## Joe Hamel (Sep 22, 2009)

regarding the comment.....It's the internet, people are on here everyday watching goat porn or w/e. So he is free to make that comment, just like I was free to make the ONE comment I made. No big deal.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I like this thread... welcome JoeHam!


----------



## Joe Hamel (Sep 22, 2009)

Everyone on this forum is so quick to get angry and take things personally. I will be looking for posts of door treatments and sick installs by minivanman. On the internet it looks like he knows what he is doing. As far as everyone else, relax.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

die noob!!!!

jk welcome aboard


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

sam3535 said:


> I was quoting fourthmeal.


My bad, I saw the smiley as a censor


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome JoeCamel! and I didnt stop relaxing just because you showed up, and I doubt anybody else did either


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Joe Hamel said:


> Everyone on this forum is so quick to get angry and take things personally. I will be looking for posts of door treatments and sick installs by minivanman. On the internet it looks like he knows what he is doing. As far as everyone else, relax.



Watch Bing, Andy W., and the now famous Robolop. Blow your friggin' mind.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Joe Hamel said:


> I will be looking for posts of door treatments and sick installs by minivanman.


I usually try to avoid throwing up in my vehicle, but if that's what you want to see, I can go do a cursory vomit, and maybe an exlax **** into my vehicle and take a picture. 

Is that what you meant by "sick"?

I'd be more than happy to share install pictures from work. Show me your alarm installs and I'll show you some treated doors, noise isolation, amplifier installations, etc.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Joe Hamel said:


> I will be looking for posts of door treatments and sick installs by minivanman.


I got real drunk one night about 12 years ago on RumpleMintze and Keg Beer, I did a sick install all over the South-East quadrant of my old house. Pretty sure I got the doors too before I did the sickest part of the install in the commode.


Did not get any pics.

Really the only thing I have to show for it is a sensitivity to mint flavor to the point that I have to be careful what kind of toothpaste I buy.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

This is the best thread we have had in a while on here. All we need is tspence's input.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

chad said:


> I got real drunk one night about 12 years ago on RumpleMintze and Keg Beer, I did a sick install all over the South-East quadrant of my old house. Pretty sure I got the doors too before I did the sickest part of the install in the commode.


Ah, was that an "I can't do this **** anymore" epiphany?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a sick install, every time I open my trunk I feel a little ill 


and sadly, the Spence is on a perma-ban


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Epiphany is a beautiful word, too beautiful to associate with that exorcism.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

benny said:


> I have a sick install, every time I open my trunk I feel a little ill
> 
> 
> and sadly, the Spence is on a perma-ban


For reals?!

I was reading a CA.com thread when I googled Big Bang amps, and it was a Spence thread. They like,...look up to him there...I think. Unsure. It could have been satire.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

chad said:


> I got real drunk one night about 12 years ago on RumpleMintze and Keg Beer, I did a sick install all over the South-East quadrant of my old house. Pretty sure I got the doors too before I did the sickest part of the install in the commode.


Mine was RumpleMintze, spirytus (Polish grain alcohol Rectified spirit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), and Budweiser. I woke up on a soggy bath mat, covered in shredded toilet paper which had been violently strewn around the bathroom. That was a bad night. Out of the three that made me sick thinking about them afterward was the Budweiser of all things.

****ing Polish neighbor neglected to tell me that spriytus is ****ing *96%* alcohol until I just looked it up. I was doing shots of that **** that night. About 3 shots of that, 3-4 shots of RumpleMintze and about 5-6 Budweisers. I'm surprised I'm not dead. Explains the hangover.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

LOL!


MiniVanMan said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> So, you've heard this speaker?
> 
> ...


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

sam3535 said:


> This is the best thread we have had in a while on here. All we need is tspence's input.


Amen.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Enough...

ANT


----------

